# Datenbaustein im OPC lesen



## motamas (15 November 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich habe einen OPC Server von einem PC zu einer SIMATIC S7-1200 hergestellt.
Es funktioniert soweit alles und ich kann auch Ein- und Ausgänge einsehen auslösen und so weiter.
Neben den Ein- und Ausgängen habe ich auch einen Datenbaustein angelegt und wollte auch das Bit aus dem DB in den OPC Server einfügen.
Da ich gelesen habe dass bei einer S7-1200 keine symbolik funktioniert hab ich dass deaktiviert. Allerdings fehlt mir die Möglichkeit im OPC Scout "Neue Definition" unter dem Menüpunkt DB auszuwählen, da es ihn nicht gibt. Bei allen anderen Datentypen (M, T, Z, X etc.) ist dies möglich.
Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Verpolt (15 November 2010)

Hallo



> Bei allen anderen Datentypen (M, T, Z, X etc.) ist dies möglich.



Meine schnelle Vermutung:

Datenbaustein = kein Datentyp

Du musst die Bausteinadresse / Länge.. angeben. 

z.B.: DB1.DBW10 //Integer,Word....

oder einen Bereich : P#DB1.DBX10.0 Byte 2


----------



## motamas (15 November 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Verpolt aber ich glaube du meinst was anderes 
Also ich habe einen DB für bzw. in der Steuerung angelegt dort ist lediglich ein Bool wert hinterlegt also db0.dbx0.0
So und diesen möchte ich in den OPC Scout einfügen.
Aber wie gesagt da ist das Problem dies geht nicht, da ich keine Möglichkeit habe "Neue Definition" auszuählen wie es eben bei Eingängen zum Beispiel geht. Und ich wüsste nicht wie ich dem OPC Scout sonst noch sagen kann dass er auf diesen wert DB0.Dbx0.0 zu greifen soll ​


----------



## motamas (17 November 2010)

Ok ich stell meine Frage um.
Vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu doof dafür ;D
Also wenn ich in der SIMATIV Step7 Basic 10.5 einen Datenbaustein angelegt habe. Wie kann ich den dann in OPC Scout aufrufen und auf den Datenbaustein zugreifen?
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dr. OPC (17 November 2010)

Versuche mal folgendes:

Im Scout (im alten Scout nicht ScoutV10) konnte man das Browserfenster öffnen "OPC Navigator" (Doppelklick auf die Gruppe) dann nimmst du irgendein Item von der Verbindung die zur Steuerung geht (z.B. EB0) und fügst es hinzu (bis es im ganz rechten im Fenster ist), dort machst du dann "rechte Maus" und gehst auf "Modify Item". Dann bekommst du eine Textbox und kannst es editieren. Da machst du dann "DB1,X0.0" draus. Anschließend kannst du OK klicken, um es endgültig zur Gruppe hinzuzufügen.

Vielleicht klappt das, wenn die Syntax stimmt und der DB tatsächlich auch in der 1200 existiert. Bei der Syntax bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, da ich hier keine 1200 habe, aber mit einer 300ter würde das so funktionieren.


----------



## motamas (18 November 2010)

Ja das klappt mit dem editieren. DIe Syntax stimmt auch danke dir. Auch wenn ich trotzdem nicht verstehe warum der andere Weg nicht möglich ist.
Danke euch.


----------

